# melafix/pemafix safe for plants???



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes it is. I only use those 2 meds in my tanks. Just be sure to remove all carbon out of the tank and when you are done with the treatment to put carbon in and do a 50% water change and then a few days later to another 50%.

I have had no ill affects from using those 2 meds in any of my planted tanks.


----------



## Shadowcat3 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Spork, I'll give it a try.....Been keeping fish a long time and rarely have health issues...but I didn't QT the new guppies and now I'm paying for it.......shoulda know'd better


----------

